# Einer Freundin ein Mini-Teich bauen.



## Plastikfern (18. Sep. 2011)

Hi,

Jaja, es muss nicht immer ein Gross-Teich sein und somit habe ich einer Freundin aus Überreste von HkPlatten schnell ein Mini-Teich gebaut. Das schöne daran ist das zufriedene Gesicht beim Abschluss. Länge 2500 mm, Breite 2000 mm und Tiefe 550 mm, Volumen 2500 Liter, Filter mit UVC-Lampe und Pumpe im Klein-Teich eingebaut. Pflanzeninseln sowie Wasserrücklauf an Ort und Stelle angeschweisst. 
Aber seht selbst

Plastikfern


----------



## buddler (18. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Einer Freundin ein Mini-Teich bauen.*

sieht doch super aus.wie hast du die platten verklebt?oder ist das geschweißt??
gruß jörg


----------



## MadDog (18. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Einer Freundin ein Mini-Teich bauen.*

Nicht schlecht dein Teich. Da sieht man wieder was Einfallsreichtum wert ist.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Plastikfern (18. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Einer Freundin ein Mini-Teich bauen.*



buddler schrieb:


> sieht doch super aus.wie hast du die platten verklebt?oder ist das geschweißt??
> gruß jörg



Ja es ist geschweisst, man sieht den Extruder auf dem Foto noch
Arbeitsgang besteht darin dass:
1) Aufsetzen des Mantels auf die Bodenplatte
2) Thermoplastisches kleben mit Handfön bei 238 ° Celsius für PEHD
3) Dichtungsfaden dreikant 4,7 mm rund herum schweissen
4) Extrudieren des gesamten Mantels, Schweissnaht 20 mm
Fertig

gruss Plastikfern


----------



## rasenfritze (30. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Einer Freundin ein Mini-Teich bauen.*

Vielleicht hätte sie ihn einbuddeln können, ich fände das schöner. Aber wenn man um den Teich herum Gras wachsen lässt sieht es sicher auch sehr schick aus.


----------

